# Aulani @ 7 months booking.. any advice?



## elleny76 (Jul 11, 2016)

Looking to book as soon as the 7m window open a hotel or studio @ Aulani for easter 2017. How difficult this can be?  This is my first time booking Hawaii with DVC. Thanks (AKV owner here)


----------



## Denise L (Jul 11, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Looking to book as soon as the 7m window open a hotel or studio @ Aulani for easter 2017. How difficult this can be?  This is my first time booking Hawaii with DVC. Thanks (AKV owner here)



I haven't tried it in years, and this was before the online booking was available so I had to call.  Your best bet is to be online as soon as reservations open up.  I think this is 5:00 AM Pacific time, so 8:00 AM Eastern.  Double check to be sure what the exact time is.  In my limited experience, the lower point villas went first and then the ocean view, etc., went last.  If you are looking for a hard to get time and you have extra points to spare, you could book it a few days ahead for your whole stay and then shave off the first few days a week later.  I've never tried that, but people seem to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## fluke (Jul 11, 2016)

I booked Christmas last year and Thanksgiving this year.  There was always availability right at seven months.  But I agree with above poster, the lower point categories filled up quickly.  Not sure there were studios available at 7 months - I was looking for 1 bedrooms.  But if you have the points for a 1 bed ocean view you will definitely find that availability. If you are looking for a standard anything you will likely be disappointed.


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 12, 2016)

I am totally looking for a studio with OV. If not available then pool view but studio since we have toddlers and a studio is fine besides the points on high season are very high.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 21, 2016)

You should be fine with the ocean view or pool view studio. If not, book what you can and waitlist--it usually works for me in getting the room type we want--which is usually a standard room (cheapest). The hotel rooms I believe are all standard view.


----------



## blondietink (Jul 21, 2016)

You can actually book online I think an hour before the phone lines open.  Maybe it is 2 hours before, I can't remember.  If my memory isn't right, then you can go online right at 9 am eastern time to book and bypass the sometimes very long wait on the phone lines.  Lowest point villas go first.


----------



## m4travels (Jul 21, 2016)

blondietink said:


> You can actually book online I think an hour before the phone lines open.  Maybe it is 2 hours before, I can't remember.  If my memory isn't right, then you can go online right at 9 am eastern time to book and bypass the sometimes very long wait on the phone lines.  Lowest point villas go first.



Online at 8:00 a.m. Eastern; phone in at 9:00 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 21, 2016)

Really doubt for easter week you will find hotel room (there are only 8) and standard rooms available.  They are usually gone with home resort priority.  
Just looked for june 2017 and no hotel rooms available.  Standard view rooms is limited availability but no full weeks.
It's like trying to book the value or concierge rooms at akv.  Really limited for owners at 11 months and pretty much non existent at 7 months.  Not saying you will never get it, just highly unlikely.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jul 23, 2016)

I booked a 2br OV for Easter week 2015 at 7mo 8am window but there were plenty of similar units months later  but the lower point units will go fast. Recommend you start online at 8am ET and work up the points list until you get something. It was a great, great vacation and can't wait to return in 2018 (need to replenish points). The OV was expensive but oh those views! That being said we may opt for a lesser view next time in exchange for more nights. Nobody wanted to leave!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

